# Roland Juno 60



## ryanstrong (Jul 21, 2016)

Anyone have a Roland Juno 60? Thoughts? I recently got Spitfire's Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit and LOVED the sounds Olafur captured with the Juno 60 in it which inspired curiosity to own one.

Olafur loves the Juno 60 he actually owns 2 of them.

Who owns one, thoughts?


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Ryan, I had a Juno6/60/MKS50 when I was younger and it's a good synth. But tbh the plugin versions of say Tal Uno-62 (or the DCO model in Diva) is SO good now I would not bother with the hardware. Try the Tal demo and see what you think.
https://tal-software.com/products/tal-u-no-lx

I agree Olafur's use of the Jun60 (and ps3100) are masterful. The vintage Roland Space Tape Echo units are a big part of that as well. You can hear the effect those have on Olafur's sound below.

Note, His other Juno is the 106 btw. Useful but not a nice sounding as the 60 IMHO.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 22, 2016)

the juno 60 is one of the very few synth i wouldn't part with. if you consider getting one, note that the 106 sounds different. many say, it doesn't sound as good. the models in DIVA get very close but for whatever reason i prefer hardware in case of the juno


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 22, 2016)

That's the thing I'm sure I could get just as good sounds from DIVA and Tal but I just never grew up with nor have ever had an analog synth. Always a MIDI keyboard with libraries.

And so I'm just very curious psychologically what it would mean to actually have and to tweak with the real deal. No mouse clicks, but turning knobs.

On the other hand I'm afraid of purchasing it, having fun playing with it and get lazy and while in the heat of writing a cue I just pull up Omnisphere instead and eventually the synth becomes a piece furniture in the studio.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 22, 2016)

If you get a Juno 60 I'm sure you'll fall in love with it. On the bright side of things, it won't loose value sitting in your studio thats for sure


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 22, 2016)

It's a personal choice Ryan. I love hardware and still have a few, but in most cases prefer the workflow, convenience, what plugins can do that hardware cannot, and the factor of no maintenance costs of good plugins.

Here is a quick and simple snippet of Diva getting it's Juno on.
https://app.box.com/s/6dl0wpqahspe9905oh59e6h94s7v19ar


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 22, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Its personal choice Ryan. I love hardware and still have a few, but in most cases prefer the workflow, convenience, what plugins can do that hardware cannot, and the factor of no maintenance costs of good plugins.
> 
> Here is a quick and simple snippet of Diva getting it's Juno on.
> https://app.box.com/s/6dl0wpqahspe9905oh59e6h94s7v19ar


Sounds amazing. Is that just a patch you made?

Are you using that custom skin?


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you Ryan. Thats a patch I made to get a Broadchurch type vibe, there is just a DASH of Sound Toys delay & Blackhole.

Yes, I love the new Diva Volta Skin. Very nice on the eyes. and very good flow. The Advanced LFO and advanced & Signal Flow screens are great.

You could always set up something like a Korg Nanokontrol to control some basic parameters on Uno 62 or Diva for ie. Yes, I know its not a real Juno by any means, but it makes thing easier.

Btw, I remember getting my Juno60 for $375 used, my guess is there 1K + now easy and in most cases you will need to add a midi interface to it as it has the old Roland DCB connection.









ryanstrong said:


> Sounds amazing. Is that just a patch you made?
> 
> Are you using that custom skin?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 22, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Here is a quick and simple snippet of Diva getting it's Juno on.
> https://app.box.com/s/6dl0wpqahspe9905oh59e6h94s7v19ar



Ahh , the sweet sound of Diva.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 22, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Thank you Ryan. Thats a patch I made to get a Broadchurch type vibe, there is just a DASH of Sound Toys delay & Blackhole.
> 
> Yes, I love the new Diva Volta Skin. Very nice on the eyes. and very good flow. The Advanced LFO and advanced & Signal Flow screens are great.
> 
> ...


Good idea on the Nano.

Still loving that little passage you made. Where can I listen to your music? You should release a soundset for Diva along that Broadchurch vein, I'd totally be down to pick up Diva!


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 22, 2016)

Tal uno is definitely the closest you can get to the real deal.
Diva is really good, but I don't use it for this purpose, it just sounds and behaves a little different to what I'm used to hear from junos


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 23, 2016)

Agreed. Here is a simple arpeggio done With Tal Uno-62 II.
https://tal-software.com/products/tal-u-no-lx





kavinsky said:


> Tal uno is definitely the closest you can get to the real deal.
> Diva is really good, but I don't use it for this purpose, it just sounds and behaves a little different to what I'm used to hear from junos


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2016)

I was on the fence about it , but decided to keep the space for something more diverse & useful.


----------



## Kralc (Jul 23, 2016)

A little out of my price range right now, but both Olafur and Tame Impala have made me want to jump on the Juno bandwagon for a while now.

As much as I hate to use that obnoxious phrase coined a couple years back - YOLO man.


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 23, 2016)

Kralc said:


> A little out of my price range right now, but both Olafur and Tame Impala have made me want to jump on the Juno bandwagon for a while now.
> 
> As much as I hate to use that obnoxious phrase coined a couple years back - YOLO man.


go for the software, you won't miss anything sound-wise
edit: sorry didnt realize I'm in the hardware section haha


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 24, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> Anyone have a Roland Juno 60? Thoughts? I recently got Spitfire's Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit and LOVED the sounds Olafur captured with the Juno 60 in it which inspired curiosity to own one.
> 
> Olafur loves the Juno 60 he actually owns 2 of them.



If you can get one at a fair price, you could buy it.
I recently bought a roland jx8p, and the sound is pure inspiration.
Diva and some other softsynths are really good, but somehow the real thing has a different vibe.


----------



## doctornine (Jul 24, 2016)

Had a Juno60, I ended up keeping it the longest of all my analog synths, though now it's gone the way of the others. Honestly I can pretty much replicate what I needed it for with softsynths, well okay, I can't throw a softsynth across a stage at another band member


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 25, 2016)

I think I'm going to hold off. Some wise input here. When I have disposable income I'll probably collect but for now soft synths are probably where I'm going to live for a little while.

Just got the demo to Diva, wow the fidelity on this thing is nice. Didn't think I would actually sense a difference.


----------

